# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Recuperer du texte d'une image

## JLuc69

Salut,
J'aimerais savoir comment faire, par programmation, pour recuperer du texte dans une image.
Le texte est crit en blanc sur fond noir dans une image .png
La position du texte tant alatoire... 
Avec quel langage et de quelle faon peut on le faire ?
D'avance, merci

----------


## craryb

cela traite de la reconnaissance de forme, il faudrait a mon avis te pencher sur les rseaux de neurones. Pour tudier ce concept, beaucoup de choses ont t faites sur l'extraction de caracteres sur les plaques numralogiques.
Pour le langage C ou C++

----------


## ronan99999

cherche ocr optical character recognition.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCR


c'est deja un dbut...

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

tu es en plein dans la reconnaissance de formes. La reconnaissance de caractres est un problme thoriquement "Fini".

 - Fais une recherche dans le forum tu trouveras de trs nombreux postes sur le sujet.
 - Montres nous une image pour que l'on ait une ide plus prcise du problme.
 - le langage de programmation que tu choisiras n'influera pas pour obtenir ta solution. Choisis celui que tu prfres, sinon les plus courant sur la reconnaissance de formes sont C, C++ et Java.

Si ce ne sont pas des caractres manuscrit, voil quelques mthodes :
 - Isoler les composantes connexes, ce qui isole les lettres.
 - si les lettres ont n'importe qu'elle orientation, un petit redressement par rapport  l'axe principal que tu trouves avec une petite ACP.
 - si les lettres ont des orientations quelconques, utiliser les indides de formes (c'est ma spcialit  :;): ).
 - Utiliser la juste des pixels, mthode que tu trouveras galement sous le nom "Histogrammes de projections".
 - La signature polaires est aussi trs bien pour ce problme.

Si tes lettres ne sont pas bien dfinies (bords imprcis, bruits, ...) un petit rseau de neurones par dessus tout a donnera de bon rsultats.


Bonne continuation...

----------


## JLuc69

Je veux bien t'envoyer une image exemple, mais je te l'a dpose o ?
C y est, je viens de voir  :;):

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

ce sont des caractres d'imprimerie, qui plus est tous crit horizontalement et sans bruit. 
Tu n'auras aucun problme  les identifier  partir des mthodes que j'ai marqu ci-dessus.
Question supplmentaire : est ce que le zoom varie d'une image  l'autre ?

----------


## JLuc69

Non, le zoom ne varie pas.
Mais je crois bien que j'ai trouv  ::yaisse2::  
En fait il faut d'abord que je traite l'image pour la passe en criture noir sur fond blanc, et aprs un coup de gocr et c'est parfait.  ::king::  
Je te remercie de l'intrt que vous m'avez tous port.
Je doit encore faire quelques tests, mais  ne devrait pas tre trop long. 
Encore merci pour toutes les pistes a explorer

----------


## ToTo13

Gocr ???

----------


## pseudocode

> Gocr ???


http://jocr.sourceforge.net

----------


## ToTo13

Merci... mais il n'y pas de version macosx  ::aie:: 
Les mthodes que j'ai donn sont plus que certainement implmentes dedans (je les ai trouv dans de la biblio sur la reconnaissance de caractres  :;): )

----------

